# Animated Wailing Tree



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*This is my first prop for the 2010 season. It was inspired by the Wailing Tree made by Ghostess. Mine looks nothing like hers, however I like giving credit where credit is due.








*










Here is a couple of videos (day and night) of what I have come to call him.....
..FrankenTree, LOL. You may notice there is no moss on him in the videos, it was a last minute add.

Wailing Tree :: AnimaredWailingTreeday.flv video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Wailing%20Tree/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Wailing%20Tree/AnimaredWailingTreeday

Wailing Tree :: AnimatedWailingTree.flv video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Wailing%20Tree/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Wailing%20Tree/AnimatedWailingTree

Spyder


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, that will look great in the ol haunt for sure.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Super Cool!!!! Should scare a lot of TOTs. Funny that I used that same scream in one of my props...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's creepy. It would be great if you have a walk through in a wooded area.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is so cool!! wow!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive. You could also put a Santa hat on him with some lights and put him in the front yard for Christmas.


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Creepy cool! That will really scare the kids! Ryan the Santa hat and lights that would be hysterical!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's bad a$$ !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is awesome! I love it. It almost looks like it will move from that spot and attack you. The kids will get freaked out. Are you going to do a how to?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very cool! I could see a whole forest of these, some on each side of a path.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Super awesome. Is it going to be triggered by a motion sensor?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will have a how-to up soon I hope. I have it set on a remote trigger, for this prop I like it that way, so I can turn it on anytime I choose from up to 80ft away.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the movement ... very creepy!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

"Just ignore me, I'm just a tree, not a monster, just walk on by, everything is fine, nothing to see...la la la... Snap! Oh noes I'm not a just a tree, I'm evil and I'm gonna eat your souls now!!! nom nom nom!!!"

- The Wailing Tree


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Just ignore me, I'm just a tree, not a monster, just walk on by, everything is fine, nothing to see...la la la... Snap! Oh noes I'm not a just a tree, I'm evil and I'm gonna eat your souls now!!! nom nom nom!!!


LOL, DC, you gotta get out more. You're starting to scare me and it's still a long time before Halloween!

Spider, this is way cool! If there was time to get this done for this year, I'd definitely steal your idea! Great job -


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So cool! Love it!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL DC, too funny!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that would actually scare me if that came to life in the woods. I don't think I would have expected it to do that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is awesome, love the movement!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow I love this prop I am going to have to mark this one for possible future prop!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Look for this to be copied by the commercial industry soon...I'll just bet!
Nice job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I didn't read the part about it being an animated prop (even though it said so in the title) and I thought it was a static. In the first video, when it started moving, I jumped. As a person on this site every day, I don't jump to often. I can just imagine what it will do to the TOTs. I stand in awe.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like your tree. Nice job! Don't think you will have any problems with dogs either.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> "Just ignore me, I'm just a tree, not a monster, just walk on by, everything is fine, nothing to see...la la la... Snap! Oh noes I'm not a just a tree, I'm evil and I'm gonna eat your souls now!!! nom nom nom!!!"
> 
> - The Wailing Tree





tot13 said:


> LOL, DC, you gotta get out more. You're starting to scare me and it's still a long time before Halloween!
> 
> Spider, this is way cool! If there was time to get this done for this year, I'd definitely steal your idea! Great job -


:lolkin: funny DC!

great tree. it would look awesome under green or red lighting! oh and a fogger would be an awesome element to use...very spooky!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking really good!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Tree, but I bet it gets stuffy in there. You should let the tree sprite out for air once and a while.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This in motion is very creepy .. i like the creak of the arms to,, reminds me of wood creaking in the wind


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Picking my jaw up off the floor, this is amazing!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. That'll get a few TOTs wailing as well.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I reaaaalllly like that.. Awesome job.....


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone, trying to finish up tutorial so I can start seeing copies! LOL


----------

